# Introducing Charlie



## Kam (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, here is a pic of Charlie, I've had him for a little over two months. I bought him at a pet store and basically got him for nothing just paying the price of his cage, apparently someone returned him. I think he's really a she


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous Cockatiel! 

Does s/he whistle or bang their beak on things? if not, it's a female!


----------



## Kam (Sep 8, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Gorgeous Cockatiel!
> 
> Does s/he whistle or bang their beak on things? if not, it's a female!


I wouldn't call it banging but Charlie more like rubs his beak against a perch from side to side, scraping it. He/s does let out a few whistles, in the morning he'll call me and I'll answer and he'll whistle back, but nothing song like, it's just one whistle or two. He'll also do it after he has a drink for some reason, but he doesn't go on and on. No Andy Griffith theme song anytime soon I don't think LOL!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwhe is stunning


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

very beautiful!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

awesome looking fid you have there!!!
Mikey


----------



## Hopper (Sep 14, 2009)

Charlie is stupid amounts of cute!

I can't get over the cuteness!!


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't imagine anyone wanting to return him! He is so cute! What a pretty boy haha .


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Kam said:


> I wouldn't call it banging but Charlie more like rubs his beak against a perch from side to side, scraping it. He/s does let out a few whistles, in the morning he'll call me and I'll answer and he'll whistle back, but nothing song like, it's just one whistle or two. He'll also do it after he has a drink for some reason, but he doesn't go on and on. No Andy Griffith theme song anytime soon I don't think LOL!


Lol, it's a waiting game then! If he starts anytime soon you'll know it's a male.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Such a beauty! Love his crest!


----------

